# RAF Museum London



## Admiral Beez (Mar 30, 2022)

I’m thinking to visit the RAF Museum London | London Aircraft Museum | Free Admission tomorrow. Has anyone been? It’s closer to London than the Imperial War Museum’s hangar in Duxford.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 30, 2022)

I have been to the museum. It’s great, although I dislike the lighting. I posted quite a few pics in my warbirds thread.


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 30, 2022)

Yes, I was there in 2015 but I gather there have been quite a few changes since. I believe the closest underground station is Colindale and it's an easy walk from there.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Admiral Beez (Mar 30, 2022)

Crimea_River said:


> Yes, I was there in 2015 but I gather there have been quite a few changes since. I believe the closest underground station is Colindale and it's an easy walk from there.


I’m looking forward to seeing their Beaufighter. That‘ll be a first for me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Mar 30, 2022)

Things have changed in the last few years.
With a little more notice i could've visited too and we could've met up, always up for meeting forum members when possible.

enjoy your visit

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Mar 30, 2022)

Admiral Beez said:


> I’m looking forward to seeing their Beaufighter. That‘ll be a first for me.


What happened to the Canadian Beaufighter in Ottawa?


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 30, 2022)

Admiral Beez said:


> I’m thinking to visit the RAF Museum London | London Aircraft Museum | Free Admission tomorrow. Has anyone been? It’s closer to London than the Imperial War Museum’s hangar in Duxford.



I know just the thing, Admiral.






A Deep Dive into the Royal Air Force Museum, Hendon


Hello everyone, my next deep dive is another world class aviation museum, the RAF Museum at Hendon, now "London", apparently so as to not confuse punters as to its location. I have decided to do this museum the justice it deserves since it gets a lot of flack online, particularly because of...



ww2aircraft.net





I used to work there. It has changed since I took these photos, and the thread is nowhere near finished yet - it takes time writing these and I'm writing research papers right now, but the gist of it is there to this stage.

I would also recommend getting to Duxford when you are there. You will be disappointed if you don't. You can catch a train from Victoria Station to Cambridge and IWM used to run a shuttle bus to Duxford, or there is a local bus that runs intermittently past the main gate, but it isn't that frequent and it never used to match timings of train arrivals from London. Either way, I would highly recommend making the effort to get to Duxford.

You'll also need time as it is more than just a "hangar", there are several and you could find yourself spending the entire day there if you're not careful.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 30, 2022)

special ed said:


> What happened to the Canadian Beaufighter in Ottawa?



There is one at Rockcliffe, Ontario as part of the National Aviation Museum, but it's been undergoing restoration for some years. TF.X RD867 is a former RAF Museum aircraft that was presented to the Canadians.

This is the RAF Museum's "other" Beaufighter in its current condition, it's been on display at Hendon since the museum opened in 1972. It is due for restorative work as it badly needs it.





RAFM 152

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Admiral Beez (Mar 31, 2022)

nuuumannn said:


> There is one at Rockcliffe, Ontario as part of the National Aviation Museum, but it's been undergoing restoration for some years. TF.X RD867 is a former RAF Museum aircraft that was presented to the Canadians.
> 
> This is the RAF Museum's "other" Beaufighter in its current condition, it's been on display at Hendon since the museum opened in 1972. It is due for restorative work as it badly needs it.
> 
> ...


I was in university in Ottawa in the early 1990s and I remember when they opened the reno’d museum, but I can’t recall the Beaufighter. Clearly another trip is needed once I get home.


----------



## special ed (Mar 31, 2022)

A trip to Ottawa in 1972? to see the museum and photos. The Beau was on outside storage then.


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 31, 2022)

special ed said:


> What happened to the Canadian Beaufighter in Ottawa?



I was there in 2019 and was able to go around back in the shops and warehouses. The Beaufighter wing was in a jig but restoration was in a stalled state owing to issues with funding but that's all I know.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Admiral Beez (Mar 31, 2022)

Had a great visit today. One of the best aviation museums I’ve ever seen. Every time I turned a corner it was, wow, there’s a Typhoon, Beaufighter, Beaufort, Tempest, Stuka, Lancaster, Halifax, Meteor, etc. I stayed for about four plus hours and read every plaque in the place. The lighting was fine, my old BlackBerry Key 2 camera was not up to the task.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 31, 2022)

Wonderful airplanes. Really great stuff!


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 31, 2022)

Admiral Beez said:


> Had a great visit today.



Great to see, Admiral. Nice to see they have the place back together again after the moving of airframes that took place late last year. Lighting has always been a bit of an issue at Hendon, but good results can be had, but you need a good camera with a good light sensor and a steady hand.

Nice to see the Typhoon back on display. It was in Canada the last time I was there, although from your second picture I have noticed the P-47 missing? Has it been moved to elsewhere in the hall?


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 31, 2022)

Admiral Beez said:


> One of the best aviation museums I’ve ever seen.



How much time do you have in the UK? Being an FAA-phile, will you be going to the Fleet Air Arm Museum?


----------



## rochie (Mar 31, 2022)

wow things have changed , great pics

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Admiral Beez (Apr 1, 2022)

nuuumannn said:


> How much time do you have in the UK? Being an FAA-phile, will you be going to the Fleet Air Arm Museum?


I fly home on Monday. I toured the FAA mussum in Yeovilton in 2002. On that trip my wife was lagging, turns out she was pregnant rather than just bored with my aircraft pursuits.

This three week trip is just London, though we did a train ride out to tour Highclere Castle (Downton Abby). Here’s what we’ve seen here in London on this trip, not including the shops like Harrods, F&M, etc:

Natural History Museum
British Museum
Victoria and Albert Museum
Kensington Palace Tour (and high tea)
Museum of the Home
Cutty Sark
Royal Geographical Society’s Shackleton's legacy exhibit
Royal Observatory Greenwich
National Maritime Museum
RAF Museum
Thames river boat tour
HMS Belfast
St. Paul’s Cathedral (climbed right to the top)
London Monument (great fire)
London Transport Museum
Woolwich Arsenal
Museum of London
Changing of the Guard at Buckingham Palace
Greenwich Market
Camden Market
Borough Market
Duchess Theatre (saw The Play That Goes Wrong | MISCHIEF)

I’m undecided on what to do today. I’ve been to the Tower of London, Imperial War Museum (London) and Westminster Abbey previously in 2002 and 2005. I’m thinking of the Charles Dickens Museum for today. Or maybe the Science Museum. My hotel is near Portobello Road Market so that’s on the maybe list. I’ve no interest in the London Eye, gondola, zoo, or prison museum. I‘m looking to take a George Orwell guided tour on Saturday.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Admiral Beez (Apr 1, 2022)

nuuumannn said:


> from your second picture I have noticed the P-47 missing? Has it been moved to elsewhere in the hall?


It was there. If you look at the photo of the Hawker Hart you can just see the P-47’s nose beneath the overhead aircraft’s wing.


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 1, 2022)

Admiral Beez said:


> I fly home on Monday. I toured the FAA mussum in Yeovilton in 2002. On that trip my wife was lagging, turns out she was pregnant rather than just bored with my aircraft pursuits.
> 
> This three week trip is just London, though we did a train ride out to tour Highclere Castle (Downton Abby). Here’s what we’ve seen here in London on this trip, not including the shops like Harrods, F&M, etc:
> 
> ...


Hey, congratulations Dude!


----------



## buffnut453 (Apr 1, 2022)

Admiral Beez said:


> I fly home on Monday. I toured the FAA mussum in Yeovilton in 2002. On that trip my wife was lagging, turns out she was pregnant rather than just bored with my aircraft pursuits.
> 
> This three week trip is just London, though we did a train ride out to tour Highclere Castle (Downton Abby). Here’s what we’ve seen here in London on this trip, not including the shops like Harrods, F&M, etc:
> 
> ...



The "Jack the Ripper" walking tour is excellent if you're interested in crime history.. Also recommend the Science Museum if only to see the Supermarine S.6 and the Schneider Trophy. That said, Allcock and Brown's Vickers Vimy and Amy Johnson's Gypsy Moth are always worth a look, as is the last fabric-winged Hurricane in the world. That said, the lighting in there isn't great for photography and some of the aircraft are tricky to see properly.


----------



## Admiral Beez (Apr 1, 2022)

buffnut453 said:


> The "Jack the Ripper" walking tour is excellent if you're interested in crime history.. Also recommend the Science Museum if only to see the Supermarine S.6 and the Schneider Trophy. That said, Allcock and Brown's Vickers Vimy and Amy Johnson's Gypsy Moth are always worth a look, as is the last fabric-winged Hurricane in the world. That said, the lighting in there isn't great for photography and some of the aircraft are tricky to see properly.


Thanks. I will check out the Science Museum to see those, thanks.

The Charles Dickens museum this morning was very interesting. It was good to see what these town houses looked like before they were subdivided into flats.


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 1, 2022)

Admiral Beez said:


> Natural History Museum
> British Museum
> Victoria and Albert Museum



So, your wife dragged you through the V&A and the Natural History Museum and you didn't go look at the pwetty aeroplanes at the Science Museum next door?





DSC_0258

Snap! Just read the post above. do go to the Science Museum. The V&A, whilst nice is no match for a Spitfire, Hurricane and an Me 163 (not to mention all the other good stuff).

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 1, 2022)

Admiral Beez said:


> It was there. If you look at the photo of the Hawker Hart you can just see the P-47’s nose beneath the overhead aircraft’s wing.



Ah thanks, the next question is, did you see the Tempest elsewhere in the museum that sat where the P-47 is now?




RAFM 177

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Admiral Beez (Apr 1, 2022)

nuuumannn said:


> Ah thanks, the next question is, did you see the Tempest elsewhere in the museum that sat where the P-47 is now?
> 
> View attachment 663378
> RAFM 177


Not that Tempest. They had an earlier Sabre-powered Tempest on display.


----------



## Admiral Beez (Apr 1, 2022)

nuuumannn said:


> So, your wife dragged you through the V&A and the Natural History Museum and you didn't go look at the pwetty aeroplanes at the Science Museum next door?
> 
> View attachment 663377
> DSC_0258
> ...


The V&A has the Tippo Sultan’s mechanical tiger. Any fan of Cornwell’s Sharpe series will be impressed. That was the main purpose of my visit.









V&A · Tippoo's Tiger


This life-sized, semi-automaton of a tiger mauling a man is one of the V&A’s most famous and fascinating objects




www.vam.ac.uk





It is interesting that London doesn’t really have a museum celebrating the British Empire. Certainly one can cobble together ones own museum to the Empire by visiting several of the museums here, but overall the largest Empire the world has ever known is either forgotten or treated as a national embarrassment or shame.


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 2, 2022)

nuuumannn said:


> Ah thanks, the next question is, did you see the Tempest elsewhere in the museum that sat where the P-47 is now?
> 
> View attachment 663378
> RAFM 177


The gondola of the R-33 is really cool. That is how one should navigate the ether. From the bridge of one's airship.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Admiral Beez (Apr 2, 2022)

buffnut453
thanks for the reco to the Science Museum. What a great day out. The lighting makes for bad photos on my old phone, but some great things to see. I didn’t know, for example that the tubes along the Supermarine racer were for cooling the oil. And god knows how the pilot squeezed in there.









Afterward I walked up to Little Venice for coffee and a river tart (not that sort) on a canal boat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 2, 2022)

Good shots guys!


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 3, 2022)

Admiral Beez said:


> Not that Tempest. They had an earlier Sabre-powered Tempest on display.



This one.




RAFM 105

They must have moved the other one to Cosford or in store at Stafford during the reshuffle late last year.



Admiral Beez said:


> The V&A has the Tippo Sultan’s mechanical tiger.



Ah, yes. I used to have a contact at the V&A through a girlfriend. The V&A and the Science Museum are inextricably linked, as the latter came about from the former's scientific instrument collection becoming too big to be contained within the V&A alone, so a new building was built especially for the sciencey stuff in the V&A collection.



Admiral Beez said:


> It is interesting that London doesn’t really have a museum celebrating the British Empire.



It does, really. The British Museum has/had a lot of Empire items pilfered from various colonies. It was originally a private collection of stuff collected by a wealthy traveller, but became a national museum because of its collection's importance. Many former colonies have requested that the British Museum return stolen artifacts, including New Zealand Maori, who have specifically requested the return of shrunken heads (mementoes of battlefield kills). The Egyptians in particular have been going around European museums, including the British Museum's extensive Egyptian collection demanding the return of native antiquities.

The "British Empire" is not something that is revered in Britain today and there are elements of the populations of Britain and the former colonies who don't look too kindly on the way in which their countries were colonised by the British, so there's no surprise that there is no "British Empire Museum". In some circles its a touchy subject. (Not with me, I find it all fascinating...)

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Apr 3, 2022)

nuuumannn said:


> There is one at Rockcliffe, Ontario as part of the National Aviation Museum, but it's been undergoing restoration for some years. TF.X RD867 is a former RAF Museum aircraft that was presented to the Canadians.
> 
> View attachment 663151
> RAFM 152



Not presented. Supplied in exchange for the FLYING Lysander the Canadians had. And the Beaufighter was missing many parts. The CNAC staff were far from impressed.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 3, 2022)

MiTasol said:


> Not presented. Supplied in exchange for the FLYING Lysander the Canadians had. And the Beaufighter was missing many parts. The CNAC staff were far from impressed.



I'm not sure of the veracity of that to be honest. The Beaufighter was held by the RAF for the future RAFM collection as the museum at that time had not ben found a permanent home. I'm not 100% certain but it was probably a part of the AHB collection, but has been listed as an RAFM airframe. As for the Lysander trade, the RAFM's Lysander is not a Canadian one. It was built in Britain and served with the RAF during the war. I'm not sure which Lysander the Beaufighter was traded for, it certainly wasn't the RAFM's one. The Shuttleworth one came from Strathallan, which was an ex-RCAF flyer and was imported privately. It's possible its the Imperial War Museum's.


----------



## special ed (Apr 3, 2022)

During my 1972 visit to Rockcliffe, after I had run out of film I wandered out of the exhibit hangars into the storage hangar. Since it was lunch time no one was around and the door was open enough to go in. It was a marvel of aviation treasure. Wooden cases from floor to ceiling. Some stenciled Jumo 004 another BMW 003. The nose/cockpit of a comet cut off in the way of the British. I had just photoed the Lysander in the display hangar and here were a series of crates marked Lysander. It appeared to be enough to build another. This became important later when the Canadians traded their Lysander, "the last in the world," to the British for a B-24 brought back from India. I thought it was a slick move since the Canadians had two. One other memorable thing was when I climbed on packing boxes to see over a wall in the storage hangar to discover a Bf 109E nearly restored. A very rare sight for me. No photo ops in there due to digital cameras being in the distant future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 3, 2022)

special ed said:


> This became important later when the Canadians traded their Lysander, "the last in the world," to the British for a B-24 brought back from India.



Interesting info. Was the Liberator taken to Britain from India and then to Canada?

There was a Liberator flown to Britain from India, for the RAF Museum, but there was no exchange between Canada for a Lysander for it. The RAFM Lib is an ex-RAF one, as was all the Indian Liberators and it was gifted to the RAFM by the Indian government in 1970 - again the RAFM hadn't found a permanent home at that time. The B-24s were operated by the RAF in India during the war and were dumped with the end of the Lend Lease agreements, but the Indians got hold of them and pressed them into service.




RAFM 192

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Apr 3, 2022)

It was my recollection from various Av mags at the time that India sold 24 B-24s that had been used as mechanic training aircraft. I think Kermit Week's B-24 is one of these but he did not directly get it from India. If I can ever get a reliable desktop computer going and finally set up my slide scanner, I can add pics to the thread I started.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 3, 2022)

Aha! Just found out the Canadian Liberator was indeed traded for a Lysander, the Lysander is now at the Indian Air Force Museum at Palam. Nowt to do with the RAF Museum's one, but from the same source...



special ed said:


> It was my recollection from various Av mags at the time that India sold 24 B-24s that had been used as mechanic training aircraft.



Yes indeed, Kermit's is one of those Ex-IAF aircraft, as is the Canadian one.


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 3, 2022)

special ed said:


> I can add pics to the thread I started.



Please do, I enjoy seeing your photos.


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 3, 2022)

The Beaufighter at the Canadian Aviation and Space Museum was a straight trade with the RAF for a Canadian Bollingbroke. Bristol Beaufighter T.F.X | Canada Aviation and Space Museum

The Tempest above was a ceiling hangar at Hendon in 2015 when I was there.


----------



## MiTasol (Apr 3, 2022)

special ed said:


> It was my recollection from various Av mags at the time that India sold 24 B-24s that had been used as mechanic training aircraft. I think Kermit Week's B-24 is one of these but he did not directly get it from India. If I can ever get a reliable desktop computer going and finally set up my slide scanner, I can add pics to the thread I started.


There were a number of ex Indian Air Force B-24s sold/traded to museums all over the place in 71/72 and probably later. The first one to the US was obtained by Rhodes Arnold for the Pima County museum. I think it was Dave Tallichet's one (Yesterdays Air Force) that flew through Tel Aviv the first day of the Yom Kippur war en-route to the UK where it wintered before flying to California. Pretty tense even though the tail was carrying the largest US flag they could paint on each side. That naturally was pure coincidence that they had done that.


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 3, 2022)

Crimea_River said:


> The Beaufighter at the Canadian Aviation and Space Museum was a straight trade with the RAF for a Canadian Bollingbroke.



Aha! Good info. Having read up on the museum's Boli, the page you posted is correct to a point but it wasn't a Boli from the Canadian national collection. The RAF bought its Boli directly from a C. A. Yuill for $200, an extremely low sum, in 1966 and RCAF personnel dismantled it and packed it for shipping at Portage La Prairie. It sat around the docks in Canada for two years before arriving in the UK. The Beaufighter was payment of sorts and was presented as-is-where-is kinda thing, by the looks of it a couple of years later in 1969.

At the time, the RAFM (basically a bunch of guys who had day jobs in the RAF doing museum stuff on the side, as Hendon was not yet a reality) had Beaufighter TF.X RD253, which it had acquired from Portugal and the soon-to-be Canadian one, but it was the lesser complete of the two and bits from it were scavenged from it to assist RD253's completion. This was all done a couple of years before the Canadian deal, so it was not in a good state at the time it was given to the Canadians. (It helps if I read through my notes!)



Crimea_River said:


> The Tempest above was a ceiling hangar at Hendon in 2015 when I was there.



Yup, its first display duty was suspension from the Milestones ceiling. Originally, when it was hung, the propeller tips were painted red for some reason, but were repainted after the aircraft curator was bombarded with complaints about it! I have a photo of it with its red tips somewhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 4, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## MikeMeech (Apr 5, 2022)

nuuumannn said:


> Yup, its first display duty was suspension from the Milestones ceiling. Originally, when it was hung, the propeller tips were painted red for some reason, but were repainted after the aircraft curator was bombarded with complaints about it! I have a photo of it with its red tips somewhere.


Hi

The Tempest was in the museum when it opened during 1972 as part of the "Sydney Camm" collection of aircraft, it was in late war standard camouflage, as in my December 1988 photo below:





I do not recall it having red tips on the propeller blades. The target towing colours were taken from a series of photographs provided by the son of the pilot who flew the actual aircraft in that role in Germany. The history of the museum's aircraft can be found via the RAF Museum's website.
As an aside I first visited the museum just after it opened in 1972 (the linked two WW1 hangers at the time), it was an official trip from RAF Halton where I was an apprentice at the time. Later in life I became a volunteer at the museum and have worked there since 1993 doing guided tours and also in the photographic collection office (Covid permitting).

Mike

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MikeMeech (Apr 6, 2022)

MikeMeech said:


> Hi
> 
> The Tempest was in the museum when it opened during 1972 as part of the "Sydney Camm" collection of aircraft, it was in late war standard camouflage, as in my December 1988 photo below:
> View attachment 663727
> ...


Hi
In 1972 'Flight International' published a special 'Picture Pageant of the RAF and its Museum', page 62 had a plan of the display:




By 1992 the museum had expanded at Hendon, as this ticket shows (dated 1 April 1992):




It has expanded since of course.

Mike

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 11, 2022)

MikeMeech said:


> I do not recall it having red tips on the propeller blades.



I guess you weren't there when it was unveiled in the Milestones of Flight hall. This was after restoration and suspension in Milestones. I'm not sure how long it had them, but it came back from restoration with the red blade tips. There was a clip about its unveiling in Aeroplane Monthly as well, no doubt Flypast too, with pictures of it in situ. I can't find my picture of it I took unfortunately.

I'm clearly not talking about when it first went on display, Mike. I'm not that old...


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 11, 2022)

MikeMeech said:


> By 1992 the museum had expanded at Hendon, as this ticket shows (dated 1 April 1992):



Interesting that that was 1992, Mike. The Beverley was scrapped in 1990, yet it's on that sheet. I remember going in 1992 and the Beverley was gone by then.

The Battle of Britain Hall was added in the late 1970s, the Bomber Command Hall was officially opened in 1983, I think. Milestones and the Grahame White Hangar were both opened in 2003, I was working at the museum at that time. They were the first major additions to the museum floor space in years.

Have you seen this thread, Mike?






A Deep Dive into the Royal Air Force Museum, Hendon


Hello everyone, my next deep dive is another world class aviation museum, the RAF Museum at Hendon, now "London", apparently so as to not confuse punters as to its location. I have decided to do this museum the justice it deserves since it gets a lot of flack online, particularly because of...



ww2aircraft.net


----------



## MikeMeech (Apr 11, 2022)

nuuumannn said:


> I guess you weren't there when it was unveiled in the Milestones of Flight hall. This was after restoration and suspension in Milestones. I'm not sure how long it had them, but it came back from restoration with the red blade tips. There was a clip about its unveiling in Aeroplane Monthly as well, no doubt Flypast too, with pictures of it in situ. I can't find my picture of it I took unfortunately.
> 
> I'm clearly not talking about when it first went on display, Mike. I'm not that old...


Hi
All I can say is that in the photographs taken at the official opening of Milestones that were published in 'The Royal Air Force Yearbook 2004', page 23-25, the blade tips are yellow:





I have seen the other thread (some nice photos) and I was in the museum last Thursday, first time back in the office since the Covid closure although I have been doing some guided tours. There are lots of aircraft movements going on at present as the display is being rearranged.

Mike


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 11, 2022)

MikeMeech said:


> All I can say is that in the photographs taken at the official opening of Milestones that were published in 'The Royal Air Force Yearbook 2004', page 23-25, the blade tips are yellow:



Doesn't mean it didn't happen, Mike; I was there at the time. You don't have to believe me. I could tell you a lot of things about the museum and you'd never be able to prove that they didn't happen.

I've been keeping an eye out as to the current movements and I'll address some of them since I'll be mentioning some of the aircraft that have been moved in my thread, such as the Fw 190 and the B-25.


----------



## MikeMeech (Apr 12, 2022)

nuuumannn said:


> Doesn't mean it didn't happen, Mike; I was there at the time. You don't have to believe me. I could tell you a lot of things about the museum and you'd never be able to prove that they didn't happen.
> 
> I've been keeping an eye out as to the current movements and I'll address some of them since I'll be mentioning some of the aircraft that have been moved in my thread, such as the Fw 190 and the B-25.


Hi
As I mentioned I have worked at the museum since 1993, so this year will be my 29th year and there certainly has been a lot of changes over that time in aircraft, display and policy.

In February for example the RAF Museum's Lysander returned after refurbishment and is now in its Special Duty markings and has been placed in the 'Bomber Hall' (it had been situated by the Sunderland before being removed for refurbishment:





Mike

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Apr 12, 2022)

MikeMeech said:


> Hi
> As I mentioned I have worked at the museum since 1993, so this year will be my 29th year and there certainly has been a lot of changes over that time in aircraft, display and policy.
> 
> In February for example the RAF Museum's Lysander returned after refurbishment and is now in its Special Duty markings and has been placed in the 'Bomber Hall' (it had been situated by the Sunderland before being removed for refurbishment:
> ...



Hey Mike, is the semi-naked Brisfit still on display at Hendon? I'm visiting the Archives section in June and plan to spend some time in the museum proper....and the Brisfit is one of my key targets.


----------



## MikeMeech (Apr 12, 2022)

buffnut453 said:


> Hey Mike, is the semi-naked Brisfit still on display at Hendon? I'm visiting the Archives section in June and plan to spend some time in the museum proper....and the Brisfit is one of my key targets.


Hi

Yes, it is in Hangar 2, the Grahame White Hangar, it is basically the furthermost aircraft from the entrance and is partially beneath the Fokker D.VII that is hanging from the roof.

Mike


----------



## buffnut453 (Apr 12, 2022)

MikeMeech said:


> Hi
> 
> Yes, it is in Hangar 2, the Grahame White Hangar, it is basically the furthermost aircraft from the entrance and is partially beneath the Fokker D.VII that is hanging from the roof.
> 
> Mike



Great! Many thanks. I'm planning to be there on 21 June to look at some records of a relative who flew Brisfits with 11 Sqn in 1918. Definitely want to hit the Grahame White Hangar and get some photos of the aircraft.


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 12, 2022)

MikeMeech said:


> As I mentioned I have worked at the museum since 1993, so this year will be my 29th year and there certainly has been a lot of changes over that time in aircraft, display and policy.



Well, in that case, I'm sure you'll understand where I'm coming from, Mike. I'm sure there's a hot ton of stuff you know that I don't too. When I was there, Richard Simpson was the aircraft curator. He was a great guy, really enjoyed discussing stuff with him.


----------

